# eMac lent



## dja974 (10 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai un eMac depuis 2004. Son processeur est un 1.25 Ghz PowerPC G4. Il tourne sur Mac OS X version 10.4.11. Mémoire 256 Mo DDE SDRAM. Mon HDD fait 40 Go, dont 24,6 dispo.
Depuis quelques temps, il rame : lorsque j'ai Firefox et Entourage ouvert en même temps, par exemple, il faut parfois plusieurs dizaines de secondes, parfois une minutes pour qu'un clic soit exécuté. Pour passer d'un écran à l'autre, c'est pareil.
Est-il besoin de nettoyer le disque comme un défrag sur PC ? De quoi cela peut-il venir et comment y remédier ? J'ai installé ClamXav et je n'ai pas de virus. J'ai eu par le passé des problèmes avec des fichiers .inf pointés comme vérolés par ClamXav.
Merci d'avance
Cordialement
Dominique Jacquet
Ste Marie de la Réunion


----------



## christophe2312 (10 Mai 2010)

Bonjour
Avec tiger 512 de ram minimun, plus c est mieux (jusqu a 2g)
Le dd de 40g tourne a 5400TRS , installe un dd plus veloce et important ce sera mieux
Si toutes les reparations ont ete faites je ne vois pas , a moins qu une appli tourne en sommeil ( regarde apres l allumage "force a quitter" afin de verifier)
Un coup d onyx a ete effectuer?


----------



## iMacounet (10 Mai 2010)

Pour l'insallation d'un nouveau HDD va faire un tour sur Sterpin.net tu y trouvera toutes les infos necessaires au démontage de ton eMac G4.

Installe lui X.10.5 Léopard avec 2 Gb de ram, ça va être une superbe bête !


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Mai 2010)

dja974 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un eMac depuis 2004. Son processeur est un 1.25 Ghz PowerPC G4. Il tourne sur Mac OS X version 10.4.11. Mémoire 256 Mo DDE SDRAM. Mon HDD fait 40 Go, dont 24,6 dispo.
> Depuis quelques temps, il rame : lorsque j'ai Firefox et Entourage ouvert en même temps, par exemple, il faut parfois plusieurs dizaines de secondes, parfois une minutes pour qu'un clic soit exécuté. Pour passer d'un écran à l'autre, c'est pareil.
> ...
> ...



Bonjour
J'ai eu le même problème avec la même machine, j'ai résolu le problème en faisant un clone sur un DD externe et en le réinstallant sur la machine... Le résultat est bleuffant. Si tu le fais vérifie quand même que ton clone est bootable ;-)
cordialement JPP


----------



## Invité (10 Mai 2010)

Quand ça rame, tu devrais ouvrir applications/utilitaires/moniteur d'activité. sélectionner "toutes les opérations" juste en dessous de la barre de titre et cliquer sur % proc.
Fais une copie écran et poste la.


----------



## dja974 (16 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous et merci pour vos réponses.
Une question idiote : on fait comment une copie écran sur un clavier Mac ?
Merci
Amicalement
Dominique


----------



## Invité (16 Mai 2010)

pomme---majuscules (non bloquées)---3 ou 4.
La copie se trouve sur le bureau


----------



## dja974 (17 Mai 2010)




----------



## Invité (17 Mai 2010)

Ben pourquoi tu poste pas directement en png ?
Enfin bref. Si là c'est quand ça rame, c'est pas le processeur.
Faudrait regarder l'onglet "mémoire système"
Mais de toutes façons 256Mo de Ram c'est très insuffisant.


----------



## dja974 (18 Mai 2010)

En png, l'image faisait plus de 250 ko ...
Apparemment, il faut que j'augmente la Ram.
Merci à tous pour votre aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h09 ----------

Dans mémoire système, juste avec Firefox, Entourage et ce qui tourne en fond, je frole les 256 Mo ... :mouais:


----------



## iMacounet (18 Mai 2010)

Il te faut 512 Mo pour plus de confort, ce qui te fera 768 Mo.


----------



## Invité (18 Mai 2010)

dja974 a dit:


> En png, l'image faisait plus de 250 ko ...
> Apparemment, il faut que j'augmente la Ram.
> Merci à tous pour votre aide.
> 
> ...



Pas étonnant. Avec mon Mini G4@1,25GHz X.4 (donc le même moteur que le tien) 1Go, c'est juste. 
Avec l'iBook G4@1,2GHz et 1,256Go ça passe beaucoup mieux.
Donc un peu plus de Ram, même avec un moteur un poil moins puissant, c'est mieux !


----------



## Ulyxes (18 Mai 2010)

Je n'utilise pas Entourage mais je sais qu'il est trop gourmant en ressources pour ce qu'il fait, lent et lourd :
- http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t135055.html
- http://mac.branchez-vous.com/archives/2009/09/de_retour_a_app.html
- http://avis.macg.co/products/195.html

FF est un des meilleurs navigateurs mais il est assez gourmant. De même que Tiger.

Comme il a été déjà dit plus haut, une barette de 512 *M*o supplémentaire, peu coûteuse, améliorera (inutile d'aller au-delà si tu ne lances pas trop d'applications en même temps).


----------



## Invité (18 Mai 2010)

Ulyxes a dit:


> 512 *Ko* supplémentaire, peu coûteuse



Pas cher, mais pas facile à trouver ! 

Mais franchement, moi aussi je me répète, plus il y a de Ram, mieux c'est.


----------



## Ulyxes (18 Mai 2010)

C'est corrigé !!!  :rose:  

Mo au lieu de Ko bien sûr.

Voilà ce que c'est de travailler si tard...


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

beh si tu sais démonter ton Mac ajoute de la Ram en plus


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

C'est ce qui a été dit plusieurs fois.:rateau:


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

tu prend une barette ou deux, tu ouvre ton eMac, tu le remplace, tu referme,t'allume et c plus rapide* 





*pense bien a le faire avec précaution, et place la barette correctement, sinon plus d'emac


----------

